# TTOC Members Section Access and Marketplace



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just got my emails through after joining the club but I still can't access the members section of ttoc or the marketplace in the forum, does anyone know who I can speak to about getting access.

Cheers


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a thread in the members section on here which states new TTOC members post here.

There are a couple of people who can add you but I believe one may be on holiday. Be patient and they will sort it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Have you posted here ? click link.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> There is a thread in the members section on here which states new TTOC members post here.
> 
> There are a couple of people who can add you but I believe one may be on holiday. Be patient and they will sort it.


Just me I'm afraid but there is free Internet access around the pool lol


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheers Hoggy, all done now, would have never spotted that!



Hoggy said:


> Hi Dave, Have you posted here ? click link.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> Hoggy.


----------

